

Goldman to dump Facebook shares on IPO - obtino
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-05-17/goldman-to-cash-out-1-billion-of-facebook-holding-in-ipo.html

======
vladiim
The people who will make money of Facebook going public are making it right
now... The idea of having shares in Facebook scares the bejeezus out of me

